# Automatic overdrive transmission



## Randy Churchill (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a 66 Lemans convertible with a 389 3 speed auto transmission, was wondering what would be the best overdrive that would not need a lot of modification to go into it? Thanks for any recommendation.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Randy Churchill said:


> I have a 66 Lemans convertible with a 389 3 speed auto transmission, was wondering what would be the best overdrive that would not need a lot of modification to go into it? Thanks for any recommendation.


Randy, you have posted your question in the wrong forum. You want to post all questions in the 1964-74 forum or you may not get answered.

Check out the reading list. Purchase the book on Overdrive transmissions and read through it. They do a swap in a 1967 (as I recall) which will be the same as yours. https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/books-pontiac-reading-135697/

The forum also has a nice feature where you can pull up past threads and may find additional info. In the upper right hand corner you will see "Google Custom Search." Just type in a key word (s) and see what pulls up. :thumbsup:


----------

